# Suspension upgrade



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone think these would help on my old truck?

here

The truck leans to one side, despite my swapping of the leaf springs from side to side.

And, carrying a motorbike behind is adding some hefty weight to the vehicle..

just wondered on your thoughts..

Are they just bump stops, when vehicle is temporarily fully-loaded..?
John


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well hunny I think they will be great but then I know absolutely nothing about it!! But you always try to help out others in your posts so am returning favour, even though, my help was err wubbish!! I am very sorry!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

er, thanks Carol, I appreciate the effort


----------

